# Can't change clock



## Adolf_Myers (Feb 1, 2021)

I used to use throttlestop to limit my intel core i7-8750h on my laptop to prevent it from thermal throttling (i have an asus rog strix scar 2 with an rtx 2070)
I recently noticed that now, i have no idea why, i can't change them anymore and the speeds are normal (so it goes to 3.9 ghz whenever it wants)
what should i do?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 1, 2021)

Look at the top of your screenshot.

FIVR Control - *Locked*

You must have installed a BIOS update that has locked out both turbo ratio adjustments and it has also locked out CPU voltage control. Look at the monitoring table. It reports +0.0000 in the voltage offset column. None of your undervolt settings are being applied. This makes for a hot and miserable laptop user experience.






Unless you install an older BIOS version, these features are gone for good. Do a Google search to find out why Intel decided to disable voltage control. More security issues.

To control the maximum CPU speed, the only thing left that you can do is go into the TPL window and reduce the Speed Shift Max variable. Set this to 30 for a maximum speed of 3000 MHz.


----------



## Adolf_Myers (Feb 1, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Look at the top of your screenshot.
> 
> FIVR Control - *Locked*
> 
> ...


really...
Could you please tell me on how to find an old bios and install that?
I don't care about security if it makes my laptop melt, you know


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 1, 2021)

Adolf_Myers said:


> really...


For Asus desktop motherboards, the Asus website usually lists every BIOS version ever released. For a laptop, start checking the Asus website and start checking the Asus forums. Someone, somewhere with your exact laptop model is having the exact same problem. I do not own an Asus laptop.

Dell laptop owners are modifying UEFI variables to enable voltage control. 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/fzv599

No idea if something similar can be done to Asus laptops.

This is not a new issue. Intel released their Plundervolt update in December 2019. Many individual manufacturers have been adding this fix to their BIOS releases ever since.


----------



## Adolf_Myers (Feb 2, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> For Asus desktop motherboards, the Asus website usually lists every BIOS version ever released. For a laptop, start checking the Asus website and start checking the Asus forums. Someone, somewhere with your exact laptop model is having the exact same problem. I do not own an Asus laptop.
> 
> Dell laptop owners are modifying UEFI variables to enable voltage control.
> 
> ...


i think i'll do the tpl way, i don't want to risk destroying my laptop.
What do i lose from using tpl and not fivr?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 2, 2021)

Adolf_Myers said:


> What do I lose


Both methods allow you to reduce the CPU speed. If you cannot also adjust the voltage lower, then you will have to lower the CPU MHz more so it does not overheat.


----------

